# Update on Allan: Battery Power May Be Up in Bad Traffic and Could Cause Delay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a quick update. I've gotten word from the A8 that Allan's battery may be exhausted. They're going to check to see if an iPad is packed in the trunk and if so I've forwarded them information on Tapatalk. Apparently there's a fire on the M6 and they're sitting in a parking lot. If no iPad, he'll be logging in from Dumfries when they get there... eta may be two hours. 

Also, don't forget he'll be popping back in tomorrow as well.

We'll keep you posted.

Thanks again everyone and thank-you Allan (and Kelly for sharing your spouse's with us).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Now posting from iPad. Hope he doesn't have sausage fingers like some of us. Typing could be s-l-o-w.


----------

